# Spare silicone nubbin for robot?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Alright, this is niche as anything...

The little red silicone nubbin on my shower screen piece for the cafelat robot has... I broke it. I got it caught in a towel and tore it in two like the clumsy moron I am.

Getting along fine with paper filters for now, but is there anywhere I can grab some little silicone nubbins that fit it? They don't need to be mega precise, just sort of a short cone shape would do... And maybe be more durable.

If not, I'll buy a couple of spare screens from cafelat in Hong Kong. Thanks for any advice...


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Temporary workaround is to use a paper filter under the metal one.

Trick: the paper filters can be rinsed and reused. All it does is stop the compressed puck from breaking when adding water, so I'm 4 days into paper filter 1!


----------

